# NBA on ABC/ESPN - Christmas Special



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

vs









12 PM EST on ESPN








vs









2:30 PM EST on ABC








vs









4 PM EST on ABC








vs









7 PM EST on ESPN








vs









10:30 PM EST on ESPN​


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If only portland hadn't been so uninspiring this year.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

No Love for D-Wade in that pic?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb5Q8Mo0Xjo


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Al Harrington is the 6th man of the year


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to miss the only two games I wanted to watch (Boston @ Orlando, Cleveland @ Los Angeles).

I'm having my cousin record it for me, though, so I'll watch it later today.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Basel said:


> I'm going to miss the only two games I wanted to watch (Boston @ Orlando, Cleveland @ Los Angeles).
> 
> I'm having my cousin record it for me, though, so I'll watch it later today.


Somebody needs a DVR for christmas


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm actually getting a DVR next week. If I would've known I was going to miss the game before a couple of days ago, I would've ordered one sooner. Oh well.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HB said:


> Al Harrington is the 6th man of the year


He's struggling bad in this game. 0-5 beyond the arc at the moment.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm getting tired of seeing/hearing Mariah Carey every 10 minutes. Stupid ABC and their corporate bull****.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Yeah

Rather see her in hot bikini suit.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Word ^


hahahaha


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, Wade with the power dunk


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suddenly it's a 3-point game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

And just like that it's a 7 point game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Wade took over. Miami wins it 93-87

Time to switch to ABC and see Boston/Orlando game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Boston looks sloppy. 

Orlando is pouring treys...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lol at anybody thinking Jameer Nelson actually makes Orlando any better of a team

lmao at Sheldon Williams and Brian Scalabrine being our front court


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Howard is a beast.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Did the Celtics go red head bands for the Christmas color effect with their green jerseys ?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> lol at anybody thinking Jameer Nelson actually makes Orlando any better of a team
> 
> lmao at Sheldon Williams and Brian Scalabrine being our front court


Nelson has missed a TON of time the last two seasons. He's clearly still finding his legs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice to see Big Baby back. This Celtics team is scary when everyone is healthy. Daniels and Pierce being out is a tough for the C's.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rondo is relentless getting to the cup.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Nice to see Big Baby back. This Celtics team is scary when everyone is healthy. Daniels and Pierce being out is a tough for the C's.


Very, very good, but I wouldn't say scary. They remind a little bit of the Pistons championship team from six years ago.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

i've never seen so many charges called in my life


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I know teams play down to their opponent but, this is ridiculous ! The Magic are playing right into the Celtics' hands. 

Without Pierce and Daniels, KG and Baby just getting back, they knew they couldn't score today. So they clamp down the defense and keep the game close. 

If the Magic can't beat this team at home and injured on xmas, they really wasted a lot of off season money.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Orlando looks horrible.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> lol at anybody thinking Jameer Nelson actually makes Orlando any better of a team


GTFO idiot, 'Meer > KG.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Kendrick Perkins and Rasheed Wallace own Dwight... just own him. It's painful to watch him play against those two.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Its times like these where Howard shows his true weaknesses. He has done nothing to help this team. Nothing inside, doesn't demand the ball, doesn't rally the team. Just cruises along getting glossy stats. 

I'd take Perkins over him everyday. Throws his body around, gets involved, stays close to the basket. How many tip ins and lay ups has me made ?


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> GTFO idiot, 'Meer > KG.


Whats up with the personal attack ? I agree with him. Jameer is pretty much like a glorified derek fisher/steve kerr. Someone who can make outside shots but is not really useful for anything else. 

I love to read comments like "dwight is a beast" when he has scored 2 pts with 5 TOs in half a game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

LA68 said:


> Its times like these where Howard shows his true weaknesses. He has done nothing to help this team. Nothing inside, doesn't demand the ball, doesn't rally the team. Just cruises along getting glossy stats.
> 
> I'd take Perkins over him everyday. Throws his body around, gets involved, stays close to the basket. How many tip ins and lay ups has me made ?


I suppose you would also take Rajon Rondo over Chris Paul?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LA68 said:


> I'd take Perkins over him everyday. Throws his body around, gets involved, stays close to the basket. How many tip ins and lay ups has me made ?


You just said you would take Kendrick Perkins over Dwight Howard.

Slap yourself. Now slap yourself again.

That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

croco said:


> I suppose you would also take Rajon Rondo over Chris Paul?


Chris Paul isn't in this game. 

I sure would take him over Jameer, Williams or whomever the Magic toss out there. Where's Anthony Johnson when you need him ?? :funny:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice human interest story on the Allen family.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You just said you would take Kendrick Perkins over Dwight Howard.
> 
> Slap yourself. Now slap yourself again.
> 
> That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard.


Nah, I like winners with rings ! Maybe if he spent more time on a post move than silly commercials, he could win one himself. 

Oh and btw.... In case you haven't noticed, Perkins does actually have a post move and has used it again your great Howard in the first half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

croco said:


> Very, very good, but I wouldn't say scary. They remind a little bit of the Pistons championship team from six years ago.


When completely healthy the Celtics are better than the Lakers IMO. That to me at least, makes them very scary when completely healthy. And the reason is, unlike certain top teams, The Celtics bench is really lethal. They have an amazing starting five, and that great deep bench with Tony Allen, Eddie House, Rasheed Wallace, Marquis Daniels, Glen Davis, and Shelden Williams.

Remember when the bench was a question mark for the Celtics last year. Times have changed.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> GTFO idiot, 'Meer > KG.


Where's your Christmas spirit ?? Its only basketball. The Magic can come back and win this game. No need to hate. Just support your team :whiteflag:


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow the Magic are ice cold. Celtics aren't even playing particularly good defense.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

23AJ said:


> When completely healthy the Celtics are better than the Lakers IMO. That to me at least, makes them very scary when completely healthy. And the reason is, unlike certain top teams, The Celtics bench is really lethal. They have an amazing starting five, and that great deep bench with Tony Allen, Eddie House, Rasheed Wallace, Marquis Daniels, Glen Davis, and Shelden Williams.
> 
> Remember when the bench was a question mark for the Celtics last year. Times have changed.


And Boston will baby their players to make sure they are healthy by April. I really would like to see them full strength in the playoffs to see what they can do. 

I also think they really want games like this one on national t.v. to remind the fans of what they can really do defensively. Years past it was Powe and PJ Brown. This year it could be Shelden and Rasheed. They always stockpile bigs, smart move.

This may be ugly but, the Celtics couldn't care less. They just want the win.

Why doesn't SVG use Gortat and Bass ? All the big noise in the off season about signing these guys and you hardly use them ? If you can use them against Boston, when would you ?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn Ray, you didn't have to do it to him like that!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

LA68 said:


> Nah, I like winners with rings ! Maybe if he spent more time on a post move than silly commercials, he could win one himself.
> 
> Oh and btw.... In case you haven't noticed, Perkins does actually have a post move and has used it again your great Howard in the first half.


If the Celtics had Howard on their championship team, they would of won 70+ games and destroyed everyone. Robert Horry has a lot of rings, too. I guess Horry > Jordan.

Perkins plays Howard really well and is a solid player, but he's nowhere near Howard as a player. That's a joke.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

LA68 said:


> Nah, I like winners with rings ! Maybe if he spent more time on a post move than silly commercials, he could win one himself.
> 
> Oh and btw.... In case you haven't noticed, Perkins does actually have a post move and has used it again your great Howard in the first half.


You really do need to slap yourself for comments like that. You can build a contender around Howard not Perkins. To say Howard is not a winner is an insult to his hard work and dedication to the game. He led his team to an Eastern Conference championship last season, not to mention has proven to be one of the biggest big men in the sport, not just NBA wise but internationally.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

that's the ball game. Rondo should be an allstar this year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So many opportunities to score on that sequence and they can't capitalize.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow Boston is putting on a show. The Magic still have a chance but they look pretty demoralized after that fastbreak dunk.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Carter is really putting the team on his back.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Tony Allen has filled extremely well for Pierce, outside of his god-awful shot. He's regained the athleticism he had a few years ago, no longer wearing that huge *** brace. As a result he's regained his confidence and his game overall. Him and Daniels as a bench wing tandem is gonna be pretty damn effective.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Howard is a beast 20 boards in the game and 4 blocks.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Considering Rondo's jumpshot woes its gotta be cringe-worthy to see him shoot in crunch time for Boston fans. Oh well looks like they got the game wrapped up now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Tony Allen has filled extremely well for Pierce, outside of his god-awful shot. He's regained the athleticism he had a few years ago, no longer wearing that huge *** brace. As a result he's regained his confidence and his game overall. Him and Daniels as a bench wing tandem is gonna be pretty damn effective.


yep, very nice to see. Let's just hope Big Baby returns to playoff-form aswell


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jakain said:


> Considering Rondo's jumpshot woes its gotta be cringe-worthy to see him shoot in crunch time for Boston fans. Oh well looks like they got the game wrapped up now.


EVERY time he pulls up, my heart skips a beat


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Howard is a beast 20 boards in the game and 4 blocks.


 90 bricks in a game will do that.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Howard is a beast 20 boards in the game and 4 blocks.


Along with 5 points (1-7 FG) and 7 TOs. He totally destroyed the celtics by himself :clown:


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Great find by Carter.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

hey look at that Orlando finally hit a 3


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

briaN37 said:


> Carter is really putting the team on his back.


I felt the team ran better when he was the main man and Ryan Anderson was the starter. SVG needs to let VC run the team and let Rashard sit outside. Carter will at least go to the basket sometimes.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought it was KG's knee for a second, thank god it wasn't.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray hits the game winner, grabs the rebound, and hits two more free throws to ice it.

CLUTCH


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Ray allen is a beast.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vince Carter is a *****.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Yup Ray Allen is definitely my favorite Celtic; good game for the Celtics and pretty impressive considering they were without Pierce.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He had a big game points wise, but seriously it's games like this where I'd rather have Hedo. Come playoff time, Vince is going to come up short.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A couple of things, Orlando better get it into their heads that they are not winning a championship with Jameer Nelson. Good point guard, but who the **** can he guard? Rondo lit him up, and yes Rondo was the best player on the court today.

Vince still has it, but why did go Orlando go away from him in the 4th? Baffling.

Both teams play good defense but Boston's defense is excellent. As of now, Boston is clearly the best team in the East.



> He had a big game points wise, but seriously it's games like this where I'd rather have Hedo. Come playoff time, Vince is going to come up short.


WTH of all games to criticize Vince, its the one where he was the only one doing anything on offense? If your comment is regarding the rimmed out 3, come on man, Boston was up 7, that isnt changing the outcome of the game.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

How many times did you hear Hubie say "great cut!" and the ball wasn't passed ? Nelson really isn't a PG and last year Hedo moved the ball around. 

Now, there isn't anyone except maybe JWill who can hit cutters or distribute the ball. Its all 3's and rebounds. 

You need a lot more than that to be the Celts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL, I knew HB would get on me for that comment.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

How long til the Kobe Lebron showdown starts? It's 6AM over here and I'm deciding whether to go to bed.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The Magic already beat Boston in Boston with some of their players injured and Boston completely healthy. It's one game and doesn't really mean much. The Magic won a game shorthanded against them, the Celtics won one shorthanded against them. Howard, as good as Perkins plays him, is not going to hold Howard to a 7 PPG average come the playoffs, which is what Dwight is averaging against them this season. Even last postseason, when Perk defended him extremely well, Howard still averaged nearly 17 PPG.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe best in the game!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron Artest > LeBron defensively.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> The Magic already beat Boston in Boston with some of their players injured and Boston completely healthy. It's one game and doesn't really mean much. The Magic won a game shorthanded against them, the Celtics won one shorthanded against them. Howard, as good as Perkins plays him, is not going to hold Howard to a 7 PPG average come the playoffs, which is what Dwight is averaging against them this season. Even last postseason, when Perk defended him extremely well, Howard still averaged nearly 17 PPG.


Howard is not going to be scoring much against Boston. They play excellent defense against him. They just won't allow him to operate down there. The worst part is, they dont even try to double him, meaning shooters like Rashard, Redick and RA dont get those open shots. They need guys who can create their shots, and it seems Vince is the only one capable of doing so because that short point guard just simply isn't cutting it. You could say its a 1-1, shorthanded and all that, but there are things that are undeniable, Boston plays really really good defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice to see Bynum has gone back to being a complete waste of space.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's obvious when watching a guy like Ron Artest guard LeBron James. If you can neutralize James strength advantage he's not nearly as dominate. Hence why I believe Kobe is the best in the game. Kobe has a more developed game based on skill versus athleticism and strength. It's nice seeing Bron Bron get a taste of his own medicine. Essentially Ron Artest has made James a jump shooter, and take awful shots.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Rasheed was a great acquisition for the Celtics simply for this reason. With him, Perkins they have perhaps the best duo to guard Dwight Howard.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice airball Jordan.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice close to the quarter by LA.

Ohio Cavs up 4 at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Ugh, Lakers are playing some crappy defense.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA hasn't played a quality team this good since they played Denver on NOV 13th. Lakers need to get their act together. The Cavs are not a team they can just beat on cruise control, and then turn it on at the end of the game.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Cavs spanking that behind, up 15


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers getting thumped early on by essentially the Cavs bench.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!

"This is unbelievable. The Lakers are getting booed on their home court. This team is 24-4 !"

Jeff Van Gundy then chimes in : "And it's Christmas"


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

It is LA after all


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "This is unbelievable. The Lakers are getting booed on their home court. This team is 24-4 !"
> 
> Jeff Van Gundy then chimes in : "And it's Christmas"


It's dumb commentary by Green and Van Gundy though. The fans are not booing the Lakers record, they're booing the fact the Lakers are getting thumped on their home court by the Cavs bench.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA has twice as many turn overs as the Cavs. You have to give credit to the defense the Cavs are playing right now.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*HERE COMES THE FIX*

Refs are going to fix this game so the Lakers get back in it

past 5 plays, have ALL BEEN FOULS for the Lakers.

and now, Fisher gets a BOGUS flop call on LeBron



You *know why the refs will fix this game so the Lakers get back in it? To make it competitive because it's national TV christmas day*


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

and Cavs won't get many foul calls, watch.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA bringing the nosie!

Ron Artest playing some shut down defense on James here at the end of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> and Cavs won't get many foul calls, watch.


Calls have gone both ways in this game dude.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

make it past SIX plays have all been fouls for the Lakers


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

ohhh looookieee

now danny crawford wants to wave off LeBron's buzzer beater 3pointer


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice shot but that's no good. Ball was still in his hands.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers dodge a bullet.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

NBA is like WWE

it's not a sport anymore. it's entertainment for ratings. for $$$

they will 'favor' teams to make games more competitive because blowouts are boring TV.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

ChrisRichards said:


> NBA is like WWE
> 
> it's not a sport anymore. it's entertainment for ratings. for $$$
> 
> they will 'favor' teams to make games more competitive because blowouts are boring TV.


They made the correct call. If you think it should count, you're blind.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> NBA is like WWE
> 
> it's not a sport anymore. it's entertainment for ratings. for $$$
> 
> they will 'favor' teams to make games more competitive because blowouts are boring TV.


Please don't ***** about every call that goes against the Cavs. Have you noticed no LA fans have *****ed about all the bad calls they've received ? It's a good game enjoy it with out the biased agenda.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> NBA is like WWE
> 
> it's not a sport anymore. it's entertainment for ratings. for $$$
> 
> they will 'favor' teams to make games more competitive because blowouts are boring TV.


Dude, enough already. We ALL get it. You're a Laker hater and will always say things against them. Cavs are up by 9 and you're still complaining about refs and nonsense. It's dumb and it's played out.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe And Bron both shooting 40 percent from the field. Obviously both guys need to pick it up, but James has the harder task with Artest guarding him. And Kobe has the bum finger. Tough game for both superstars so far.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Sasha is a waste of space on the court, should just give all his minutes to Brown.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Late to the party, but good lord did the Magic play like garbage today. I'm not sure what it is and nationally televised games, but they haven't won one of those all year I believe. I give them credit for fighting back and making it a 3 point game with about a minute left, but it should have never been that close to begin with. Some of their turnovers and shot selections in this game were some of the worst I have ever seen by a team. Not to mention the Magic are still not going to Howard, even when Howard was getting to the FT line and forcing fouls, they still went away from him. Just an awful game by the Magic on the offensive side. Defensively they played about as good as you can play IMO. Howard was a beast with 20 rebounds and 4 blocks. Offensively though every time the Magic NEEDED a bucket to get a run going they would turn the ball over or miss a wide open 3.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Mo is a deadly shooter.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:sigh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

OK..

That should have been foul called on Shaq.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kobe is pissed.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA needs to find an answer for Mo Williams, he's killing the Lakers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron Artest holding Bron in check. How many other NBA defenders can you say that about guarding LBJ.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mo Williams is hurt...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe answered the Mo problem.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Ron Artest holding Bron in check. How many other NBA defenders can you say that about guarding LBJ.


1, maybe 2. They're both on the Lakers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> 1, maybe 2. They're both on the Lakers.


Shane Battier + Rockets over all defense is the only other team that kicks LBJ's backside in that I can think of.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like Kobe is going to play 48 mins.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow Odom had the jump ball there. Damn Bron gets so many calls in his favor.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

These calls are getting ridiculous.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bryant with an offensive foul ?? WTF Kobe has to be one of the most disrespected superstars in the league.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gasol has been a non-factor this game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Lakers are trying to match the Cavs physical play but the officials haven't yet let them.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah Carl Landry is a freaking stud. Dude was shot in the off season.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nata-Saha is in the game :whatever:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sasha guarding James ? That's a questionable coaching decision.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I give the Cavs credit though, they are playing very physical, and keeping the pressure on. LA has really gotten the shaft in the 3rd quarter on some really terrible calls that have been momentum killers.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bryant can't buy a foul, for crying out loud.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I know we're not supposed to whine about the refs.

But has any road team this year gotten even close to as many calls/non-calls as the Cavs have gotten today? It's just weird.

There have been 4 cases where the replay has shown that the refs blew a call in the Cavs' favor. They're getting hammered time and time again, and Cleveland has gotten to the line on multiple touch foul calls.

Like I said...weird.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

This is the worse i have seen the Lakers play in a long time. Throwing away the ball missing shots by a mile. It's ugly


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Lakers are trying to match the Cavs physical play but the officials haven't yet let them.


Alright good, I'm not making it up.

And are there any worse PGs in NBA history than the Lakers' rotation right now? They're horrible.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers' weakness just got exposed.

I knew our bench suck, and it's been exposed badly on National TV today.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers playing one on one ball on offense now. That's playing right into the hands of the Cavs.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Also, where's chrisrichards complaining about the Lakers favouring refs now


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Let's put it this way, LA is making this game much more difficult them selves by all their turn overs, and missed open shots. Plus the Cavs deserve credit they are playing physical defense and getting a lot of blocks and steals. However the officials are sure not helping LA by making consistent calls on both ends of the court.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Aussie Baller said:


> This is the worse i have seen the Lakers play in a long time. Throwing away the ball missing shots by a mile. It's ugly


The PGs are killing us with their passes. Kobe is the only one who has shown up but he's being treated like Sasha Vujacic. He should legitimately have 35 or 40 right now with all the FTs he should have taken.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I still feel like the Lakers are due for a run here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Aussie Baller said:


> Also, where's chrisrichards complaining about the Lakers favouring refs now


LOL

I don't wanna sound like that dude. The Lakers are bricking wide open shots. They wouldn't be winning this game right now if they had gotten those calls. However, it sure as hell wouldn't be a 20pt game. It'd be MUUUUCH closer to about 5 or 6 pts.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA needs a Christmas Miracle to pull this game out in the 4th quarter. Maybe another Blazer melt down, and Laker victory akin to the 2000 WCF's. - evil grin -


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

No game is over as long as Mike Brown is the coach


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Phil Jackson sums up everything I've seen on the court as well...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I still feel like the Lakers are due for a run here.


Yeah, I think David Stern just made the call to the refs..


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Phil is awesome, haha.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Phil Jackson talking about the refs while not talking about them to avoid the fine. It's ****ing ridiculous that the Lakers aren't getting any calls.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"Merry XMas from our fans who have to watch this game on XMas day."

LOL


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA looking to make a run ...


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't imagine how hard it must be to try and stop Shaq posting up


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Maybe Bynum has finally figured out that all you have to do is grab Shaq...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

they let everything go then call that ***** foul in Kobes favor lol


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Cavs are tough to beat when Mo Williams isn't disappearing.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Mo Williams has been amazing for the Cavs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe got a call!!! Hasn't that same exact play happened four times and no whistle has blown? The NBA is so dumb. Do you think Stern realizes how inconsistent and awful his officials are or is he totally oblivious?

And WTF is going on? Mo Williams blows. The dude hasn't played a decent game since before Cleveland's last series vs. Orlando has he? Can't believe he's the one beating us. Well, him and our dynamic PG duo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's sad old man Shaq is kicking Bynums backside in.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I wish LA had Nene and Al Jefferson. Instead of Bynum.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kobe got a call!!! Hasn't that same exact play happened four times and no whistle has blown? The NBA is so dumb. Do you think Stern realizes how inconsistent and awful his officials are or is he totally oblivious?


Easy Damian. You said your piece. Don't overdo it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bynum hasn't been the same guy since he signed the contract.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

23AJ said:


> It's sad old man Shaq is kicking Bynums backside in.


I'm gonna hope and pray that it's because of that "respiratory infection".


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Bynum hasn't been the same guy since he signed the contract.


Except for the first month and a half of the season.....???

:wtf:

Sorry, that ain't the reason.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bynum hasn't been the same since Gasol returned.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

So much for the Lakers not having any holes. I'd say their rotation 7 and down just flat out sucks. Fisher and Bynum are also weaknesses in their starting lineup. They better pray Odom doesn't get hurt or Kobe could be playing 48 minutes a game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Except for the first month and a half of the season.....???
> 
> :wtf:
> 
> Sorry, that ain't the reason.


I am including the last season as well when during rehab he was lifting cheerleaders.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

You know it's game over when Moon is hitting fadeaway off-balance contested jumpers lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamario Moon just made a step-back 20ft jumper. Are you ****ing kidding me? That dude can't usually throw a penny in the ocean and he makes THAT?!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Phil did the right thing by taking out Kobe. 

LA plays at Sacromento tomorrow.

EDIT: Mamba is back in the game.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Ron Artest travels a lot when he catches the ball


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> So much for the Lakers not having any holes. I'd say their rotation 7 and down just flat out sucks. Fisher and Bynum are also weaknesses in their starting lineup. They better pray Odom doesn't get hurt or Kobe could be playing 48 minutes a game.


True, but remember that this is also them at their absolute worst. The only other times this season they have played this poorly are vs. Houston, vs. Dallas and the second half @ Denver.

It's an issue, but I'd wait until we see it on somewhat of a more regular basis for it to REALLY be a problem.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lmao!


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

WOW nice assist by Kobe. He had the ball on the string on that play


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Man..Ronnie...don't do that flop again..lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Moon lmao!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Moon with the dagger bank 3!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Moon with the bank three...take the starters out. You won't win with those kind of shots falling for Cleveland.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gasol just isn't in the game.

..and bank trey by Moon just killed the momentum. Artest fouls out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And Jamario Moon banks in a 3.

This game has been a joke in every sense of the word.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Gasol just isn't in the game.
> 
> ..and bank trey by Moon just killed the momentum. Artest fouls out.


True. Pau has been insanely bad today. Looks like a huge softy.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This game reminds me of the Magic/Celtics game earlier. Every time the Magic needed a basket to make a run, they would screw something up. Every time the Lakers need a defensive stop or basket, they screw something up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> True. Pau has been insanely bad today. Looks like a huge softy.


He comes back strong after having a bad game, so I expect him tomorrow against Kings.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

What a pitty performance by the Lakers today. I'm dissapointed that the Lakers did not come out and compete harder.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm surprised Fisher didn't deck Williams there. Mo has been chicken-winging him in the face with those off-arms all game.

Get him Derek! If we can't win...knock his *** out!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I do applaud the Cavs coming into LA and kicking their backside in. LA will be in Cleveland later this year though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Odom is gone with second technical...lmao


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lmao! Foam finger maddness!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh..Christ..don't throw stuff on the court..people


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome to the wild wild West. I Love it! The officials should be skinned.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Credit to the Cavs. Lebron is a beat. We played like on both ends of the floor today.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nothin like a lecture on peer pressure by Jeff Van Gundy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Me thinks refs probably wanted to prove they werent in LA's pocket after all, with that said the Levaliers completely outplayed the Lakers and where are all those posters that were talking up Bynum's game. Dude is a bum.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe just owned James defensively, but alas the officials....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It's rare that I complain such a terribly officiated game. I think officials do a pretty good job for the most part. The fact that fans are throwing stuff on the court to me justifies that it has been pretty bad. 

Either way. Cleveland's success is dependant on Mo Williams. When he plays well, they're tough to beat.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Blocking foul?!?!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ah man, Laker fans. :smackalot: Those fans at Staples are clowns.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron Artest and Kobe Bryant are going to want to murder LeBron and the Cavs in Cleveland. I can see that game getting really heated.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I really hate when, despite the fact that they have shown multiple important calls being wrong after seeing the replay, they still say that the refs have nothing to do with the game.

Hey look, another bad call...

Oh no, not water bottles. Stick to the foam fingers fellas.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Josh Powell needs to get back in the rotation.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Who the **** is this Moon guy? lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Heated said:


> Ah man, Laker fans. :smackalot: Those fans at Staples are clowns.


Not our fault! They follow Ron!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe owning James defensively in the last few plays.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I really hate when, despite the fact that they have shown multiple important calls being wrong after seeing the replay, they still say that the refs have nothing to do with the game.
> 
> Hey look, another bad call...
> 
> Oh no, not water bottles. Stick to the foam fingers fellas.


They get paid to make the NBA look good man, don't sweat those fools.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh btw, those Dwight commercials and shootaround skit were hilarious...lol


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cavs - 23 fouls, Lakers - 18 fouls

Cavs - 28FT, Lakers - 25Ft

If Lakers don't shoot 15FT more than the opponent they feel cheated.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL @ Laker fans complaining..... and it was bad both ways.

How do you think Rocket fans feel with Yao!?..... when it's awful one way


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Cavs - 23 fouls, Lakers - 18 fouls
> 
> Cavs - 28FT, Lakers - 25Ft
> 
> If Lakers don't shoot 15FT more than the opponent they feel cheated.


Oh Lord...

The fact of the matter is that the Cavs rained jumpers all day (and boy, was it wet today) and shot 28FTs. The Lakers attacked 80% of the time they had the ball and got 3 less than Cleveland. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Cavs - 23 fouls, Lakers - 18 fouls
> 
> Cavs - 28FT, Lakers - 25Ft
> 
> If Lakers don't shoot 15FT more than the opponent they feel cheated.


Watch the game next time little fella. Box scores don't tell the whole story. :bowen:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> It's very easy to respond to this - you clearly didn't watch the game.


I haven't posted until now because of watching the game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Officials trying to even it out in garbage time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

LMMMMMMMMMMMMAO @ that call on Brown!!!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

What a great game!

Wonderful Xmas day!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Why are Gasol and Kobe still out there?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Box scores don't tell the whole story. So get the hell out of here with that nonsense.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Oh Lord...
> 
> The fact of the matter is that the Cavs rained jumpers all day (and boy, was it wet today) and shot 28FTs. The Lakers attacked 80% of the time they had the ball and got 3 less than Cleveland. I'll leave it at that.


Cavs attacked just as much as LA, but the difference is they hit some jumpers while the Lakers were brick laying.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big win for Cleveland.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I love it when Laker fans boo.

Thanks for ruining my day, a-holes!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Cavs attacked just as much as LA, but the difference is they hit some jumpers while the Lakers were brick laying.


It's hard to get into a team rhythm when you are not rewarded for attacking the basket.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Now, what we've been waiting for. Clippers vs Suns!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I wonder if Phil will get fined


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Box scores don't tell the whole story. So get the hell out of here with that nonsense.


State of denial!? While everyone here was posting here I was paying attention to the game the whole time. Just checked the box scores because I couldn't figure out why Laker fans were complaining even though Cavs were getting a bad call for every bad Laker call.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL @

the game having to be delayed because Laker fans throwing garbage and foam fingers at the players on the court.


and booing their own team

ON CHRISTMAS DAY


Laker fans....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> State of denial!? While everyone here was posting here I was paying attention to the game the whole time. Just checked the box scores because I couldn't figure out why Laker fans were complaining even though Cavs were getting a bad call for every bad Laker call.


Cavs played twice as physical as the Lakers. Lakers attacked the basket twice as much as Cleveland. That combination should lead to a big FT/foul advantage. The fact that the FTs/fouls were relatively equal just prove the point. It was a poorly officiated game, as pointed out by Phil and the fans. Phil doesn't make that complaint every game and the fans don't throw stuff on the court in every home loss. This game wasn't officiated well. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It surprises me why the Clippers aren't better. Baron can still play.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

JC.McFly said:


> It's hard to get into a team rhythm when you are not *putting a hand in anyone's face*.


fixed


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> State of denial!? While everyone here was posting here I was paying attention to the game the whole time. Just checked the box scores because I couldn't figure out why Laker fans were complaining even though Cavs were getting a bad call for every bad Laker call.


naw, I give the Cavs their due, their bench was huge, and Mo slayed the Lakers. That being said, the calls LA didn't receive, and were called for, really changed the complexion of the game as it turned Momentum. No sweat though, LA will get their opportunity to amend this loss in Cleveland.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

It sucks that there was so much drama on the court and that some idiots (likely drunk and pissed) threw ****. Good to hear that other fans helped point out the perps. 

Interesting to see the home teams losing today. I can't believe LA let Shaq get all those dunks early in the game and since I don't watch too many LA games I was also surprised about their bench production. 

It looked like LA's morale went downhill after that no-call on Artest's face (IIRC) which he definitely seemed pissed about. All in all the Lakers really only has themselves to blame and the Cavs for being red hot offensively.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Laker fans aren't used to seeing a team shoot as much FT as them..... I understand. It's called an equally officiated game, even with the bad calls going both ways.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Lakers should be concerned right now. In the majority of the games they've played against good teams they've been killed - Dallas, Houston, Denver, and Cleveland.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Laker fans aren't used to seeing a team shoot as much FT as them..... I understand. It's called an equally officiated game, even if bad calls go both ways.


Oh I get it, you're one of those who think the Lakers get favoritism in every single game, and this is the one that was called "equally".


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Good win for the Cavs, it's not their fault that the refs ****ed the Lakers at home. bad officiating or not, the Lakers aren't going to win many games when they've only got one guy out there doing anything. I was hoping that Ron Artest would've been a little bit more attentive on defense and was also hoping that Lamar Odom would've done just a tad more to make himself relevant for this game. Gasol was just off from the beginning and the Cavs were just hitting everything. Nothing you can really do.

I'm a little bit concerned at how bad this team is after Kobe, Gasol, Odom, Artest and Bynum with the last 3 already being inconsistent. The bench absolutely SUCKS after Odom. And when Odom is playing like a girl, the bench absolutely SUCKS period. JVG can talk about Fisher's toughness all he wants, but I'd rather see Fisher consistently do something on defense than throw a few elbows and look pissed. I'd rather see him getting in Mo William's face BEFORE Mo makes him look like a bi tch all game. How this team was the top defensive team with Andrew bynum in the middle is beyond me.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> fixed


lmao If you were really reading through the posts you would of read where I had already acknowledged that the Lakers played bad on the defensive end.
Fact is the refs officiated the game terribly. The game is not decided only on the defensive end. It has many other factors, one being the way it is officiated.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Laker fans aren't used to seeing a team shoot as much FT as them..... I understand. It's called an equally officiated game, even with the bad calls going both ways.


That you ChrisRichards?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Good game by the Cavs..... aided by the disappearance of Lamar Odom and the unwillingness of the team to go to Pau Gasol


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Laker fans complaining about officiating is like Bill Gates complaining to a bum about his falling stocks.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

today is a great day of NBA basketball


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Good win for the Cavs, it's not their fault that the refs ****ed the Lakers at home. bad officiating or not, the Lakers aren't going to win many games when they've only got one guy out there doing anything. I was hoping that Ron Artest would've been a little bit more attentive on defense and was also hoping that Lamar Odom would've done just a tad more to make himself relevant for this game. Gasol was just off from the beginning and the Cavs were just hitting everything. Nothing you can really do.
> 
> I'm a little bit concerned at how bad this team is after Kobe, Gasol, Odom, Artest and Bynum with the last 3 already being inconsistent. The bench absolutely SUCKS after Odom. And when Odom is playing like a girl, the bench absolutely SUCKS period. JVG can talk about Fisher's toughness all he wants, but I'd rather see Fisher consistently do something on defense than throw a few elbows and look pissed. *How this team was the top defensive team with Andrew bynum in the middle is beyond me.*


Kobe is 3rd in steals, and Gasol had been on a tear on glass until today.

I mentioned on Laker forum thread that with Luke's return, there will be a lot more ball movement. Odom has been on honeymoon. Forget about him. Bynum hasn't shown anything to prove otherwise. Artest has had good and bad games.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Shall I invite duncan2k5 to the party!?


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Well, the most noticeable difference between this year's game and the games versus the Cavs last year was Lamar. I remember last year Lamar absolutely dominated JJ Hickson and whoever guarded him on the Cavs. This game he was just passive.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lmao at the hater parade showing up to the forums. Too bad you guys couldn't make it to the championship parade last season. If you guys want to see the pictures PM me your emails.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JC.McFly said:


> lmao at the hater parade showing up to the forums. Too bad you guys couldn't make it to the championship parade last season. If you guys want to see the pictures PM me your emails.


:krazy:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The biggest problem is Laker fans for the most part aren't used to losing. The Lakers didn't lose because of officiating. Two things happened, they didn't have a size advantage against Cleveland, like they typically get and they couldn't make a shot. Their bench still stinks and Kobe didn't start out hot to keep them in it.

By the way, Bynum is a friggin mess. This dude may put up stats against inferior teams, but when the good ones come into town, he turns into a *****cat.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree with HFK, the refs may have messed up to an extent, but it wasn't going to change the outcome of the game. The Cavs deserved to win this one. Granted, it's the regular season so I'm not putting any stock in it whatsoever, and I'm not seeing the big deal. I guess when you hate a team with the rich history that the Lakers has you've got to jump and overract over every single regular season loss. Haters can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

In every case where the fans throw stuff on the court it's because they are instigated by a home team player throwing a tantrum on the court. Kobe was acting like a petulant child and the refs should have thrown him out by the third quarter. In the 2nd quarter he threw his fist and then slammed the ball and for some reason they only gave a tech to Fish. That was laughable. He should have gotten his 2nd tech in the 3rd for overreacting to a totally unimportant sequence where he didn't get a marginal call. He wanted marginal calls all night, basically he wanted charity.

This is all coming from somebody who wants to see Cleveland lose for playoff seeding purposes (before you biased Lakers fans start flaming me).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Lakers attacked the basket twice as much as Cleveland.


And yet the Cavs managed more shots in the paint than the Lakers.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Can we bring back the replacement refs? They were a lot better then the refs we have now. The Lakers played bad but the officiating was an utter joke. If Kobe had "Wade" on his jersey, he probably would have had 50 free throw attempts this game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> Can we bring back the replacement refs? They were a lot better then the refs we have now. The Lakers played bad but the officiating was an utter joke. If Kobe had "Wade" on his jersey, he probably would have had 50 free throw attempts this game.


Lol. There was nothing wrong with the officiating, you only feel that way because after every play a Laker would yell and scream and it causes the fans to think he got fouled. It was pretty pathetic. They got outplayed and were looking for an excuse. Even Phil Jackson complained about the officiating. His substitutions were pathetic, Kobe played the whole game, and he decides to rest him late in the 4th when his team still has a chance? If you're going to rest him, do it in the 1st half and 3rd quarter, don't wait until the 4th. 


Kobe ft's last 6 games: 15, 12, 6, 8, 14, 12
Wade ft's last 6 games: 3, 2, 8, 2, 6, 8

And Wade attacks more.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like my support (aka the 3% of us on Lakersground.... er.... bbf who are not Laker worshipers) have arrived.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Looks like my support (aka the 3% of us on Lakersground.... er.... bbf who are not Laker worshipers) have arrived.


Hey ChrisRichards, why are you so obsessive with your hatred of the Lakers?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Good win for the Cavs, it's not their fault that the refs ****ed the Lakers at home. bad officiating or not, the Lakers aren't going to win many games when they've only got one guy out there doing anything. I was hoping that Ron Artest would've been a little bit more attentive on defense and was also hoping that Lamar Odom would've done just a tad more to make himself relevant for this game. Gasol was just off from the beginning and the Cavs were just hitting everything. Nothing you can really do.
> 
> I'm a little bit concerned at how bad this team is after Kobe, Gasol, Odom, Artest and Bynum with the last 3 already being inconsistent. The bench absolutely SUCKS after Odom. And when Odom is playing like a girl, the bench absolutely SUCKS period.


I made this observation about Odom last year. I really wish that Garnett hadn't been injured because a 2009 rematch would have been one of the greatest finals series ever played. But now that he has the new contract in place Odom has lost his focus again. Ronnie Postal is still crazy after all these years. The Lakers are still too much the Kobe Show, and I don't mean that in the brain-dead Kobe hater fashion, I mean that in the sense that his teammates are still too passive. He brings it every minute he's on the court, but Gasol's still one of the biggest front-runners in the NBA. Bynum is another. You never know when he's going to show up to play. I think that Jackson is actually mismanaging things by blaming the referees, and letting his team off the hook. Maybe it works, but I can't imagine that approach getting Gasol out of his pouting.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> The biggest problem is Laker fans for the most part aren't used to losing.


This is true, but Lakers fans are usually the last to complain about officiating. This is because of all the whiny *****es around that scream conspiracy every time the Lakers win a playoff game/series and/or title. 



HKF said:


> The Lakers didn't lose because of officiating.


They lost by near 20, so officiating wasn't the only reason. Mo was on and Cleveland is hard to beat when he is hitting. However, there were about 5-10 bad calls/no-calls that killed any momentum they were trying to build. They got thoroughly outplayed in the 2nd quarter and the officials never really let them make a run. 

I'm pretty sure the last time I commented on bad officiating was the 2006 finals. I don't do it a lot. Today I thought they did a "turrble" job (Charles Barkley).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I actually want the replacement refs back, but this same forum *****ed and moaned about "how long" the games were taking with them. The fact is, NBA fans take their cues from the coaches and players and just seem to be whiny in general.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> This is true, but Lakers fans are usually the last to complain about officiating.


Have you been in a coma over the last decade? I cannot think of a more WHINY fanbase than LA. Visit any LAKER board on the net after they lose a game and the talk will ALWAYS be dominated by how poor the officiating was. LAKER fans are no different than Kobe. They ***** and whine non-stop when something doesn't go their way. I still cannot forget a POLL on lakersground.net a couple of years ago that asked the question WHY LA couldn't win the championship in '03, '04 and '08, guess which category won? Yep, refs. And the incredible thing was the massive posts the whiners made on how officiating screwed LA all those years. 

LA fans don't complain about officiating :laugh:. Seriously, what were you thinking? The fact that they could get their *** totally whooped like tonight and still complain about officiating is a testament to what a bunch of babies they are. Nobody cries more about the refs after a loss than LA fans. Visit any LAKER board on the net for proof.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Right on cue.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ChiBron - Does it ever get boring? I mean, you do the same exact thing year after year, at a certain point you're going to need a new thing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> This is true, but Lakers fans are usually the last to complain about officiating. This is because of all the whiny *****es around that scream conspiracy every time the Lakers win a playoff game/series and/or title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come nobody complains when the refs called fouls on clear blocks by both Shaq and Z that got Lakers free FT's for throwing up garbage. The refs also miscalled a Parker out of bounds that was clearly out of bounds on the Lakers (this is not the same play that Lebron huffed about which was the correct call). 

Cavs won this because they outplayed the Lakers. Frankly, it looked the Lakers didn't give a **** about the game till they felt like they were getting "slighted" and then they started whining. Every team whines so no problems with that but you got to love the cheapshots by Fisher and Kobe.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Martell Webster is soooo much better than Nicolas Batum. Also, I really wish they would start Bayless. He deserves a chance to start.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Roy travels a lot. He did it four times in the game against Miami last week and he just did it again and got called for it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Melo decided to take the tough challenge to guard...Steve Blake? Are you kidding me Melo? Man up and defend Roy. He starts on Blake then floats away and Blake has buried like 5 three's in this quarter.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

SVG is such a moron, why doesn't he want to play normal lineup during such a physical game? Gortat 4 minutes, Bass DNP???


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Suprising to see the Lakers get knocked off their game by physical play. I thought they had licked that problem. Makes me wonder how they'll do against Boston in the Finals again.

The biggest difference in this game from the games last year though was that Lamar Odom went nuts and the Lakers frontline in general just dominated the Cavs last year. This year it seems the Cavs have the size to matchup with both the Lakers and the Magic. But I don't think they have the quickness to take on the Celtics. I still think a deal needs to be done. I don't trust Mo Williams as a second scorer in the playoffs right now, and the Cavs need someone who can produce points beside Lebron in the playoff heat.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If Mo Williams and the Cavs bench can play like this consistently the Cavs can be a legit contender out East. However that's a huge If. 

The Lakers just need to forget this one, but there's stuff to be concerned about. It speaks volumes about your bench when they are excited to get Luke Walton back. They need to make a deal or two to get some help on the bench. They may make it out of the West, but they are not winning a title with their bench right now, just no way (and with their PG situation too). Bynum is taking steps back and Gasol looked soft out there today, they both need to play better if they want to beat Boston. The Lakers are going to be there until the end, but they need to make a move or two for their bench if they expect to come out on top against Boston in June.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

11-32 shooting lmao


----------



## BubblesinanIV (Sep 22, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> And yet the Cavs managed more shots in the paint than the Lakers.



^
^
^

How come not one person bashing the refs has had a rebuttal for this? It was poor reffing to be certain, but not unusually poor to NBA standards.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

This is what happens when you feast on an early season of Thunder, Bulls and Timberwolves. Glossy record but, ill equipped for the big boys back east. 

No excuses ! No team with Kobe can complain about calls. When Kobe got that ridiculous call in Milwaukee, nobody complained then.

Two 7 footers some think should get all star votes go 6/16 and you're standing next to the hoop ?? At home ?? If you don't get the call, come harder next time.

Just like Mychal Thompson said on radio: If you aren't getting the calls, "change your attack". World champs crying like babies really is not very cool, especially on a day when the Celts played so well. 

I saw spoiled babies out there, it was a joke of a game. And I don't know who let those Raider fans into Staples but they should go back home.

I don't know who threw the party the night before but, it must have been a doozy ! Because that team looked half lit out there..


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BubblesinanIV said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> 
> How come not one person bashing the refs has had a rebuttal for this? It was poor reffing to be certain, but not unusually poor to NBA standards.


Yeah, I'm not claiming that it was a well refereed game because it clearly wasn't. But it was pretty bad in both directions.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

What a classy player. I especially love the "I just crashed into a player, but I'm not even going to look at him" 

Kobe tried to play it off as "woops, didn't see him", but if that's the case, he could have easily crashed into a Laker player, but he wouldn't know it because he didn't look back.

SO obviously, Kobe with his little mind games again, thinking he's soo smart and "Woops didn't see him" as he flattens little Mo to the ground.

Sad.

anyone else catch kobe's girly hissy fit when he didn't get foul calls?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> I made this observation about Odom last year. I really wish that Garnett hadn't been injured because a 2009 rematch would have been one of the greatest finals series ever played. But now that he has the new contract in place Odom has lost his focus again. Ronnie Postal is still crazy after all these years. *The Lakers are still too much the Kobe Show, and I don't mean that in the brain-dead Kobe hater fashion, I mean that in the sense that his teammates are still too passive.* He brings it every minute he's on the court, but Gasol's still one of the biggest front-runners in the NBA. Bynum is another. You never know when he's going to show up to play. I think that Jackson is actually mismanaging things by blaming the referees, and letting his team off the hook. Maybe it works, but I can't imagine that approach getting Gasol out of his pouting.


The worst part of this is that it's true, and I thought that they were done dealing with that nonsense. No team that has Gasol, et. al, should have to have their leading scorer average 29+ ppg. That is ridiculous. I hope it's not championship complacency settling in. You would've never seen this kind of sub par play last year. The only two players who looked like they had any real focus in today's game were Kobe and Fisher.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

LA68 said:


> This is what happens when you feast on an early season of Thunder, Bulls and Timberwolves. Glossy record but, ill equipped for the big boys back east.
> 
> No excuses ! No team with Kobe can complain about calls. When Kobe got that ridiculous call in Milwaukee, nobody complained then.
> 
> ...


eloquent post... thank you for making an attempt to see it from both ends of the spectrum. This game was absolutely dominated by the cavs... although i will agree that the lack of calls disrupted the ability to create fluidity in the game, the lakers got their **** kicked in. deal with it and hope your team gets up for the next game people!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> And yet the Cavs managed more shots in the paint than the Lakers.


The Lakers had 31 shots at the rim. The Cavs had 24. They had 5 and 6 shots inside of 10 feet respectively. 

Bad loss, hopefully they bounce back. I was very impressed with the Cavaliers offense. Nothing like two days before in Sacramento. Mo was absolutely on fire and a nearly 40 year old Shaq outplayed our frontline. LeBron was also very poised and controlled. 

As for the guy saying Kobe should've been kicked out in the 2nd or 3rd quarter. Lol. People didn't come to see Anthony Parker versus Sasha Vujacic on Christmas Day. 

As for the people inexplicably defending the refs and somehow claiming Kobe got enough calls. I don't know if you're dense on purpose or by nature, there really isn't a kinder way for me to put it. He had 15... I repeat 15 (!!!) shots at the rim (not counting the shots that led to free throws). The officiating was not the reason for the loss, but he should've shot at least 8 more FTs. He hasn't attacked the rim as relentlessly as he did today all season.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> The Lakers should be concerned right now. In the majority of the games they've played against good teams they've been killed - Dallas, Houston, Denver, and Cleveland.


Yes if we were going by selective memory we'd probably be concerned.

When in reality they've also won against Houston, pounded Atlanta and Phoenix twice and beat Utah and lost to them once. Not to mention the three of the losses you mentioned were without Gasol in the lineup.

But I'm very concerned for one, it's the end of December and the Lakers are tied with the Celtics, which probably means goodbye to the "First Two Months of the Season Championship".


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Laker fans aren't used to seeing a team shoot as much FT as them..... I understand. It's called an equally officiated game, even with the bad calls going both ways.


Wow, so many bitter Houston fans. Don't worry man your team will probably make it out of the first round again in a couple of years and you can hang a banner for that...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Wow, so many bitter Houston fans. Don't worry man your team will probably make it out of the first round again in a couple of years and you can hang a banner for that...


Child please....

Nobody (unless it's another Laker fan which is 95% of this board) wants to hear Laker fans complain about the officiating. In our minds they have long since lost the right to complain about any officiating. A few bad calls here and there that goes both ways. Laker fans aren't used to that. They're not used to seeing a call that could go either way go against them. They're not used to not getting ticky tack calls during physical games.

It's like how Rocket opponents aren't used to seeing Yao at the FT line. They always throw their arms up like "WHAT!!! Since when did you guys start blowing the whistle for Yao!?"


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Child please....
> 
> Nobody (unless it's another Laker fan which is 95% of this board) wants to hear Laker fans complain about the officiating. In our minds they have long since lost the right to complain about any officiating. A few bad calls here and there that goes both ways. Laker fans aren't used to that. They're not used to seeing a call that could go either way go against them. They're not used to not getting ticky tack calls during physical games.
> 
> It's like how Rocket opponents aren't used to seeing Yao at the FT line. They always throw their arms up like "WHAT!!! Since when did you guys start blowing the whistle for Yao!?"


Okay.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wack *** game. Lakers played like **** and deserved to lose.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> As for the people inexplicably defending the refs and somehow claiming Kobe got enough calls. I don't know if you're dense on purpose or by nature, there really isn't a kinder way for me to put it. He had 15... I repeat 15 (!!!) shots at the rim (not counting the shots that led to free throws). The officiating was not the reason for the loss, but he should've shot at least 8 more FTs. He hasn't attacked the rim as relentlessly as he did today all season.


:funny::funny::funny:


As a Suns fan, this is absolutely hilarious! A Laker fan complaining about officiating! Derek Fisher gets to affix himself to the opposing point guard like a parasite and no calls are made for holding, hand checking, or reach-ins. Kobe gets to throw those elbows like it was a chicken dance contest without being called for a foul, but when he runs into shaq, who's just standing there, you cry bloody murder because Kobe didn't get to take 500 free throws. I hope this equal officiating continues! Maybe the Suns will get a call or two when they meet on the 28th!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I can't wait until the Lakers can go back to getting favoritism every game. It's hard watching them when the game is evenly officiated.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> The Lakers had 31 shots at the rim. The Cavs had 24.


Not according to ESPN's shot chart, which is what I looked at after the claim that the Lakers had "twice as many shots in the paint". To me the shots in the paint seemed pretty equal, borne out by the Cavs' slight edge in points in the paint (46-38).


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> Not according to ESPN's shot chart, which is what I looked at after the claim that the Lakers had "twice as many shots in the paint". To me the shots in the paint seemed pretty equal, borne out by the Cavs' slight edge in points in the paint (46-38).


Lakers attacked the basket harder than the Cavs did is what I said. The shot chart doesn't accurately reflect that to me. I mean, Jamario Moon catching alley-oops backdoor and Varejao getting uncontested layups are shots in the paint, but they aren't really contributing to the point I'm making about attacking the basket against a physical defense. Lakers played soft defense and the Cavs played physical defense. The Lakers were attacking the hoop hard, while the Cavs attacked less aggressively because they didn't have to. Why is the FT/foul disparity near equal? It would be different if the Lakers were settling and being bullied, but they kept driving hard and drawing a lot of contact, to no avail. To me, there was a handful of pretty bad no-calls that disadvantaged LA. Cleveland built their lead in the 2nd quarter in what was a pretty evenly officiated game up until halftime. I just thought that the officials really put the brakes on the Lakers ever making a run by swallowing their whistle and allowing Shaquille and company to get away with murder in the paint.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> As for the guy saying Kobe should've been kicked out in the 2nd or 3rd quarter. Lol. People didn't come to see Anthony Parker versus Sasha Vujacic on Christmas Day.


He slammed the ball down so hard that it bounced above the rim and he didn't get a tech. No one man is above the game. He should have been tossed and his petulant behavior clearly incited the crowd. He definitely should have gotten his second tech for his retaliation body check on Mo Williams. Preserving the integrity of the sport far outweighs the cost of one game. The fact that you would suggest it doesn't strips you of all credibility in this argument and makes all your other points worthless.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Lakers attacked the basket harder than the Cavs did is what I said. The shot chart doesn't accurately reflect that to me. I mean, Jamario Moon catching alley-oops backdoor and Varejao getting uncontested layups are shots in the paint, but they aren't really contributing to the point I'm making about attacking the basket against a physical defense. Lakers played soft defense and the Cavs played physical defense. The Lakers were attacking the hoop hard, while the Cavs attacked less aggressively because they didn't have to. Why is the FT/foul disparity near equal? It would be different if the Lakers were settling and being bullied, but they kept driving hard and drawing a lot of contact, to no avail. To me, there was a handful of pretty bad no-calls that disadvantaged LA. Cleveland built their lead in the 2nd quarter in what was a pretty evenly officiated game up until halftime. I just thought that the officials really put the brakes on the Lakers ever making a run by swallowing their whistle and allowing Shaquille and company to get away with murder in the paint.


This is just bull****:
If you're going to give Kobe credit for blown calls how about the refs calling fouls on clear blocks by both Shaq (on Bynum) and Z (on Gasol). Those gave Lakers FT's on possessions that were going to go the Cavs direction in the second half. Plus no one is saying **** about that flop that fisher got away with on lebron and then Kobe cheapshotting Mo (which is really galling particularly when Fisher gets the flop called). Just because Kobe is the star doesn't mean those miscalls were "ok" and not to be discussed


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Stop trying to incite strife.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Why is the FT/foul disparity near equal? It would be different if the Lakers were settling and being bullied, but they kept driving hard and drawing a lot of contact, to no avail. To me, there was a handful of pretty bad no-calls that disadvantaged LA. Cleveland built their lead in the 2nd quarter in what was a pretty evenly officiated game up until halftime. I just thought that the officials really put the brakes on the Lakers ever making a run by swallowing their whistle and allowing Shaquille and company to get away with murder in the paint.


Is this a joke? I just got done watching the game again, and outside of that one call where JVG stupidly talked about Shaq being in the circle while he bumped Kobe in the air, there isn't a single other foul he deserved. Every other call was the RIGHT call. Cleveland bigs went straight up while the LAKER players were the one initiating contact and hoping to get bailed out. And the majority of the non-calls that fans were whining about in the 3rd qtr all occurred with Cleveland up double-digits, so I'm not even getting the "crucial period of the game" talk that's coming. LA never had a shot. Cleveland always had firm control of the game and the only time they did lose control(late 2nd qtr), it was largely triggered by the refs giving LA some dubious calls that halted Cleveland's momentum. This was a complete beatdown and that is why LA fans are coming off so butt hurt. They just can't believe they could so thoroughly get their *** kicked at home, and thus the crying about officials...which is a lot easier to do rather than actually giving the opposition credit for thoroughly outplaying you.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Sir Patchwork is usually pretty unbias, and lately I have done my best to be unbiased when it comes to the Lakers (not that I post on the NBA forum much anymore anyways) but there were some questionable calls that went against the Lakers, but there also some that went against the Cavs. Moreover, the reason that people get angry when the Lakers are getting the benefit is because they are soft. I don't care if they added Artest; they are soft as hell. Gasol, Fisher, Bynum, Vujacic, Farmar, Walton, and Odom are all soft. People get mad when they see a soft game, and a soft team getting the benefit of the calls. People like to see a physical game, and when they see physical play rewarded they like it.

Take that game for example. People liked that game and the way it was officiated because they rewarded the more physical team who played hard with swallowing the whistle and letting the teams decide who was going to be the better team. When a soft team (like the Lakers) are getting the benefit of the calls, it's not because the refs are swallowing their whistles, but instead it's because they are constantly blowing them. Slow games with tons of fouls piss people off, and makes it look as though the officials are showing a clear bias by consistently giving one side free throws. That's what is bothersome, and it's why there is typically the negativity towards the way the Lakers get officiated.

Go ahead and go to another Lakers forum and read about how these guys legitimately think the second biggest market in the league is somehow conspired against the officials and Stern, as if that would make any sense. Let the players be physical and let them settle the game. People don't like the game decided by whistles.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Props to the Cavaliers on the win. They outplayed us pretty badly. Even if we had a few more calls go our way, we weren't going to win the game. The fans throwing **** onto the court are morons.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Adam said:


> Martell Webster is soooo much better than Nicolas Batum. Also, I really wish they would start Bayless. He deserves a chance to start.


Hah! You obviously don't watch many Blazer games.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Hah! You obviously don't watch many Blazer games.


Certainly not in May.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Adam said:


> Certainly not in May.


Batum was a 19 year old rookie last year that more than held his own against opposing teams best wing players that he was guarding. His defense was by far the best of any Blazer and didn't look to score often but did everything well. He's going to a be a stud for the Blazers and last year already brought more consistensy than Martell ever has. He definitely didn't have a good series against the Rockets, but he was a 20 year old at the time, I'll give him a pass.

I love Webster at times, but he's such an erratic player and his basketball IQ is awful. 

Batum is the future SF of the franchise.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Adam said:


> He slammed the ball down so hard that it bounced above the rim and he didn't get a tech. No one man is above the game. He should have been tossed and his petulant behavior clearly incited the crowd. He definitely should have gotten his second tech for his retaliation body check on Mo Williams. Preserving the integrity of the sport far outweighs the cost of one game. The fact that you would suggest it doesn't strips you of all credibility in this argument and makes all your other points worthless.


Haha, okay dude. This board has been stuck in "suck" mode, but it's becoming close to unbearable.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> Not according to ESPN's shot chart, which is what I looked at after the claim that the Lakers had "twice as many shots in the paint". To me the shots in the paint seemed pretty equal, borne out by the Cavs' slight edge in points in the paint (46-38).


I got the stats from hoopdata. Points in the paint doesn't equate attacking the rim. For example Kobe was 2nd in the league in points in the paint not so long ago and yet he doesn't attack as much as a Dwyane Wade or a LeBron James. A jumpshot in the paint also counts towards points in the paint, but it doesn't count as a shot at the rim.

But I get what you were saying, just thought I'd throw some other data out there.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

At the end of the day, it's a regular season game that the Cavs deserved to win. If you feel it went both ways, fine. In my opinion, the Lakers got the short end. We could argue all day call-for-call. I feel like such a ***** complaining about officiating even when it's legit so I'm going stop. This is why I rarely even talk about officiating. Nobody ever agrees and it just sounds like whining no matter how legit it is. I'm not going to argue about whether the Cavs bigs went straight up or whether they jumped out/forward, or whether their arms were up or diagonal. It's not that serious and it's too subjective anyways.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

The officiating went both ways. Lakers really got away with murder particularly on this dirty play by Kobe; IIRC you hate this kind of stuff Sir Patchwork from that other thread where enforcing came up, hopefully Kobe gets punishment for basically stampeding over Mo:








> Team officials declined to comment but it is *expected* they will ask the league to *review Bryant's actions on that play*. He has been fined and suspended in the past for dirty plays.
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2009/12/disgruntled_lakers_likely_to_b.html


Cavs handled the refs and the pressure from the stadium much better than the Lakers that game. Kobe's push looked intentional and worthy of punishment but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Basel said:


> Props to the Cavaliers on the win. They outplayed us pretty badly. Even if we had a few more calls go our way, we weren't going to win the game. *The fans throwing **** onto the court are morons.*



why morons? I was at the game and if i was sitting closer i would of throwed **** too. the officials were killing the game, the lakers played like **** and us as fans wanted to show them how pissed we were waisting our xmas day watching what looked like the sparks vs the cavs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Unique said:


> why *morons*? I was at the game and if i was sitting closer i would of *throwed* **** too. the officials were killing the game, the lakers played like **** and *us* as fans wanted to show them how pissed we were waisting our xmas day watching what looked like the sparks vs the cavs.


well, it's thrown, not throwed. It's we not us. And yes they are morons for acting that way.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ha, looks like I missed a good thread. You can always predict who's going to post and whine in these sorts of threads. Going to be another long season for the opposition.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> well, it's thrown, not throwed. It's we not us. And yes they are morons for acting that way.



Ahh thank you spell check.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Lakers finally face some legit teams and they are falling apart. Kobe cant do it all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If you're talking about tonight's game, we've already destroyed the Suns twice. It's the fact that we're really struggling on the road (even though we're 7-2 or whatever).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And where were those games played?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel said:


> If you're talking about tonight's game, we've already destroyed the Suns twice. It's the fact that we're really struggling on the road (even though we're 7-2 or whatever).


Yeah, but in both games, Suns were on the road and 2nd games of a back to backs. Not saying they still don't lose though.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

HB said:


> The Lakers finally face some legit teams and they are falling apart. Kobe cant do it all.


lmao.


----------

